# Unterschied: parseInt und valueOf



## aemik (30. Sep 2008)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen:

Integer.parseInt("String") und Integer.value("String") ???

Danke aemik


----------



## SlaterB (30. Sep 2008)

API lesen?

ansonsten kann man noch von Namenskonventionen reden,
valueOf gibts in vielen Klassen gleich, parseInt ist recht eindeutig, Geschmackssache


----------



## musiKk (30. Sep 2008)

Oder Quelltext lesen:

```
public static Integer valueOf(String s) throws NumberFormatException
    {
	return new Integer(parseInt(s, 10));
    }
```


----------



## GilbertGrape (30. Sep 2008)

die eine gibt int zurück und die andere Integer


----------

